# An ovelooked piece of gear you need!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LEOs will have one, ex military might not!
Your mag drop bag!those mags don't grow on trees you know?
and with our lord and savior Obombo the clown acting up,GFL getting more!
X2 after the SHTF!

Our bud ronssurplus is where I got mine, go get yours!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I'd like to have a fancy one from maxpedition that stays folded and out of the way till you have empties I hope to be carrying much more than using. But I"ll likely make do with a water fowl or upland game belt with several pouches. Or just do like I always used to when practicing run and gun and stick them in my blouse top with my lbe belt to keep em from falling out the bottom. I need to lose weight (hard as hell when mobility limited) so I can fit a decent vest or lbe system again.


----------



## Max_Control (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you mean a dump pouch? Definitely worth buying. It takes to long to put your magazine back into its pouch and they're too expensive just to be throwing on the ground and letting them stay there.

Moral of the story; definitely worth picking up.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> yeah I'd like to have a fancy one from maxpedition that stays folded and out of the way till you have empties I hope to be carrying much more than using. But I"ll likely make do with a water fowl or upland game belt with several pouches. Or just do like I always used to when practicing run and gun and stick them in my blouse top with my lbe belt to keep em from falling out the bottom. I need to lose weight (hard as hell when mobility limited) so I can fit a decent vest or lbe system again.


Take a look at the paleo diet. Fruits, nuts, vegetables, meat. Basically eat what you want, when you want. It's hard to overeat with most veggies.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the medic pouch I got,its lined with rubber and quiet.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I bought a condor fold up dump pouch. it will hold 6-8 AR mags or others. when folded it is about as big as my fist. 
its molle but it will ride on the belt


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

it also has a drawstring to secure its contents when being used. 
condor roll up utility pouch. 
black, od, tan, or multi cam


----------



## Max_Control (Jan 6, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> I bought a condor fold up dump pouch. it will hold 6-8 AR mags or others. when folded it is about as big as my fist.
> its molle but it will ride on the belt


Just thought I'd tell you, condor is NOT good quality. It rips easily and the molle is uneven. Look into flyye or Pantac.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good one Magus, I too have a dump pouch. I buy a lot of molle stuff, including some from Condor. Primarily because it's inexpensive and reasonably well made. If anything feels weak I have the Mrs. reinforce it with her sewing machine.


----------



## Max_Control (Jan 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Good one Magus, I too have a dump pouch. I buy a lot of molle stuff, including some from Condor. Primarily because it's inexpensive and reasonably well made. If anything feels weak I have the Mrs. reinforce it with her sewing machine.


That's always a good thing. But compared to mayflower, LBT, flyye, and Pantac, condor is bad.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I agree that Condor is a lower tier brand. But when faced with the decision to buy some Pantac Gear or some Condor stuff AND say 3 more AR15 magazines, I would go with the latter. Just an issue of personal preference and what one is willing to spend. I buy other brands of molle stuff too, usually 5.11 Tactical, VooDoo, Blackhawk, Camelback and others. But only when I can find it on sale or clearance. I want serviceable goods, but I also hate parting with money.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Max_Control said:


> That's always a good thing. But compared to mayflower, LBT, flyye, and Pantac, condor is bad.


Can you guys put up some links to those sites?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Max_Control said:


> Just thought I'd tell you, condor is NOT good quality. It rips easily and the molle is uneven. Look into flyye or Pantac.


their stuff works fine for me.


----------



## Max_Control (Jan 6, 2013)

Moby76065 said:


> Can you guys put up some links to those sites?


Believe it or not, many airsoft sites sell them. www.airsoftsmith.com and www.shootercbgear.com are the go-to websites. Smith for Pantac, shooter for flyye. Good stuff..


----------

